# guess what i just saw



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i just saw 2 small convicts in a goldfish bowl... no filter nothing.   i tried to explain the concept of basic filtration to the guy and he was like *no*  he told me he does water changed everyother day, and said they go to the top for air... i told him they wouldnt last a week in there


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Even convicts, as tough as they are, won't survive that.

What an idiot. :x


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

heylady said:


> Even convicts, as tough as they are, won't survive that.
> 
> What an idiot. :x


Err I beg to differ.

got a gift of a fish tank with 1 convict in it.........
2.5 gallons, some gravel, and thats it.

1 convict, fed it everyday.....
I was told it was like a normal gold fish, and i forgot to feed it for about 2 months at a time....
(Longer story I will not explain now)

Lived there for more than 6 months.
But now i have a 29 gal, healthy fish, convict is still alive and in the bigger tank, feed 2 times a day, and i have a heater/filter/ and everything i need.
The convict laid eggs and is just like the other fish.
The only problem is, some over-aggressiveness and it needed some time to get used to the other fish, so it was super territorial.
But i think it's life span was significantly shortened.

BTW, growth was not stunted.
Moral: They CAN with little chance live for a long time in that bowl, but will not live to full time and will not be happy or healthy.

(If I had known about convicts earlier, I would have done something about it.)
I researched it and I saw it needed a bigger tank and stuff like that, and i was told I should give it back to the store, but my dad would not buy me a bigger thank and I wanted to keep it.
So I did.

Forgetting to feed included, summer vacation and it's location in my room.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

TheeMon said:


> he told me he does water changed everyother day, and said they go to the top for air... i told him they wouldnt last a week in there


Try telling him to stick his head in a bucket of water to breathe and see how long he lasts.


----------

